
Apple demands 50% rent cuts for UK stores despite record sales - nnx
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/apple-demands-50-rent-cuts-for-uk-stores-k7klxmj8h
======
LatteLazy
How many of those sales were from the (closed) stores and how many were from
"apple.com/uk"?

~~~
mytailorisrich
I think the point is that this is not a demand made out of necessity but out
of opportunity by exploiting the current dire situation landlords are in.

The key is whether this is a bluff.

I note that the article says that these demands have only been made regarding
specific stores, not all of them. So the question is whether Apple is
seriously considering closing down stores, and how these stores are structured
(i.e. whether they are separate subsidiaries), because I suppose that the
effective threat carries weight only if Apple can close down subsidiaries and
if they are willing to do so.

